# Silicone tubing for REO



## incredible_hullk (13/10/16)

Hey all

Anyone had any luck finding supplier for silicone tubing for the REO preferably in JHB 

What ID is the REO tubing?

Thanks


----------



## Andre (13/10/16)

Looks to be around 1.5 mm ID. OD around 4.5 mm.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (13/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey all
> 
> Anyone had any luck finding supplier for silicone tubing for the REO preferably in JHB
> 
> ...



http://www.carlinmedical.co.za/ While we operated in SA, we used to get all our silicone tubing from them (even for my Reo).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (13/10/16)

No idea about locally there. 

The "official" factory specs for the feed tubing's that Robert uses in the Reos is:
1/16" ID, 3/16" OD, 1/16" Wall Tygon Sanitary Silicone Tubing and 1/16" ID, 1/8" OD, 1/32" Wall Tygon Sanitary Silicone Tubing. 
But Reonaughts have also used similar size Smooth Bore High Purity Clear Tygon and Food and Dairy Clear Tygon PVC tubing as well with good success.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (13/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey all
> 
> Anyone had any luck finding supplier for silicone tubing for the REO preferably in JHB
> 
> ...


How much do you need ?


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/10/16)

hi @Genosmate 

would like to have a lenght for 1 bottle just in case. realises i have 5 extra bottles but no tubing as reo was sold out so hoping i can find locally.


----------



## Genosmate (13/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi @Genosmate
> 
> would like to have a lenght for 1 bottle just in case. realises i have 5 extra bottles but no tubing as reo was sold out so hoping i can find locally.


Pm me your address and I'll post you some

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

Thank you for your generosity @Genosmate  ...I have decided to make a $40 donation to the forum dedicated to you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Genosmate (14/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thank you for your generosity @Genosmate  ...I have decided to make a $40 donation to the forum dedicated to you



Thats very generous bud

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

Hi guys

So I phoned carlin medical as suggested in the earlier thread..the cost to manufacture exact 4.8mm OD X 1.6mm ID is R14.26 per metre

Made of high heat resistance, medical grade, FDA approved silicone tubing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I phoned cardinalmedical as suggested in the earlier thread..the cost to manufacture exact 4.8mm OD X 1.6mm ID is R14.26 per metre
> 
> Made of high heat resistance, medical grade, FDA approved silicone tubing


I would be interested in a couple of meter.Are we sure that this will work and that it is the right stuffs?


----------



## Genosmate (14/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I would be interested in a couple of meter.Are we sure that this will work and that it is the right stuffs?


They are the right sizes or the very nearest metric equivalent you can find,I gave them to @incredible_hullk,and the spec is fine.

How many metres do they have to extrude in order to get that price.@incredible_hullk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/10/16)

Seems like the Italian Bottles tubes are 4.2mm OD x 2mm ID


SAVapeGear said:


> I would be interested in a couple of meter.Are we sure that this will work and that it is the right stuffs?



Seems like the Italian Bottles tubes are 4.2mm OD x 2mm ID

They apparently have 4mm OD x 2mm ID in stock.

That should work for the Italian bottles because I measured the cap hole and it is 3.25mm.


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

hi @genosmates...they didnt say but will advise when i get the response on monday. maybe 15m as thats their roll size


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

Price on the italian sqounk bottles 2mm ID X 4.2mm OD is R11.72 meter ex vat. 3 to 5 days manufacture time. r125 ex vat for 15m in stock rolls for 4mm od x 2mm id


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

tagging @Justin Pattrick for info as well...


----------



## Genosmate (14/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Seems like the Italian Bottles tubes are 4.2mm OD x 2mm ID
> 
> 
> Seems like the Italian Bottles tubes are 4.2mm OD x 2mm ID
> ...



The sizes I gave are the standard Reo spec,I have no idea if it fits the Italian bottles because I haven't tried it.


----------



## Ashley A (14/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I phoned carlin medical as suggested in the earlier thread..the cost to manufacture exact 4.8mm OD X 1.6mm ID is R14.26 per metre
> 
> Made of high heat resistance, medical grade, FDA approved silicone tubing


Wow! That's a bargain. I can't see me needing more than a meter though since that would be about 10 tubes. They they mention any minimum order?


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

Ashley A said:


> Wow! That's a bargain. I can't see me needing more than a meter though since that would be about 10 tubes. They they mention any minimum order?



@Ashley A ...didnt get that info...will get on Monday...dnt know the pricing for substitute imported product so dont know if its a bargain or not but just put the info out there in case someone needs it


----------



## Genosmate (14/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Ashley A ...didnt get that info...will get on Monday...dnt know the pricing for substitute imported product so dont know if its a bargain or not but just put the info out there in case someone needs it



When you speak with them perhaps ask what the 'Shore' hardness of the tubing is.


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

will do..what shore hardness should we be aiming for..sorry to me a tube is a tube


----------



## Genosmate (14/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> will do..what shore hardness should we be aiming for..sorry to me a tube is a tube



Shore A 60%,works

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (14/10/16)

I get my tubing from a company called silicone extrusions. www.silex.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

Justin Pattrick said:


> I get my tubing from a company called silicone extrusions. www.silex.co.za



thks @Justin Pattrick ..sorry man...was tagging u to give u info on other potential supplier rather than extract trade info


----------



## Justin Pattrick (17/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thks @Justin Pattrick ..sorry man...was tagging u to give u info on other potential supplier rather than extract trade info



No worries bud, i dont mind sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

So got my test quote back from carlinmedical

R23 @ metre (VAT incl) for a 5 metre batch (think price goes down the more you buy)...shore hardness of 60

R85 for delivery in SA 5 to 7 day manufacture time

Going to see them some time to chat to them abt making bottles

Going to order a batch to test out and give feedback.. @Genosmate PM me your address so I once I get it I can courier some to you to test out if you would like

Reactions: Like 1


----------

